# Weekly Competition 2021-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' R' U' R' F R2 F' U' R' U2
*2. *U2 F U' R U' R' F2 R U' R U2
*3. *R' F U2 R2 U' R' U' R' F2 U2 F
*4. *U2 R' F U' R' F R U2 R U' R'
*5. *R F R' U' R U R2 U' R U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D2 B2 R2 D' F' L' F' U' R B' U2 L2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L
*2. *L2 U B2 R U B' L B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F' B2 D2
*3. *F B2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' R U' F2 D2 F' L U' L
*4. *F2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 L D L' D' B U B2 R U2 R' B F
*5. *U L U B2 U' B U' R' F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 D B L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' R' F' R' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 B D' L' D2 F D B' Rw2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L2 B' Uw2 D2 Rw2 U B' Rw' R F Uw2 L' Fw' Uw' L U Fw2 B2 U'
*2. *L2 U2 D F2 L' U2 B U' D' R B' D2 R2 F R2 D2 B U2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L' Fw2 U2 R' U' D' F2 Fw U R2 F' D Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw' Fw' D' Fw' F'
*3. *D' U2 R' F' L2 D2 R B R' D' F2 D L2 U R2 U B2 L2 F Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 L2 U F2 L2 Fw2 D' Fw2 F2 U Rw B L D U Uw' Fw2 Uw' L Uw Rw' U'
*4. *R U' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F' L' D R' B R' U R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 R F' U2 Rw2 L F' L' D B L' Uw R' Fw' R' U Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2
*5. *R' D F2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' U R F L2 B D R Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 R B' L F Uw2 F' Uw2 R' L Uw R2 Fw2 B R2 B Fw Rw R2 B2 Uw' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' Fw' D Fw' Dw Lw U2 Dw' B' L2 Rw2 Lw2 D Bw Lw Fw' Uw' R2 Lw' D Bw2 D2 F' Rw2 F' Bw' Rw Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' D2 U L' Rw Bw2 B2 L' R Bw2 R F2 Bw D2 R B' Fw' D2 Rw' U F' R2 D' Uw Dw' Lw Bw F2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *Fw2 R2 F' Bw' D2 L2 Dw' D' Lw' Fw' F2 B' Dw' Lw' D2 Dw' Rw2 B R' B2 F' U' R Bw2 R' L2 U' Fw2 D2 Bw2 B Lw R Uw Bw2 L' Bw2 D R2 Lw L Fw' R2 U' Fw' Rw' Lw' L D' Dw2 Bw2 D F' Dw F2 Lw2 D' Uw R' Dw2
*3. *Rw' L2 Fw B2 R' Dw2 D R Bw2 Rw Dw' Lw' B2 Dw F2 Dw2 Rw2 B D' Lw D2 Lw' Dw2 B2 Bw' D L2 U L' Lw Uw Fw' U B' Lw' U F2 Dw' F2 Bw Uw B2 D L' Fw' Rw' L R Fw' Lw F' L' Bw' Lw2 U Rw' U' B F Dw
*4. *Bw' L2 Bw2 Lw2 L' B' Lw2 D Dw2 R F2 Uw' U2 Bw' B R Dw2 Lw' Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 L Dw Uw Rw D' F2 Lw' U' Bw2 D F D' Fw' L' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' F' Bw Dw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw Bw' Rw U F2 D' Fw B F2 U' Uw' D F2 Dw'
*5. *B2 L2 B2 R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw' B Fw Uw2 Fw' R' U Fw2 R' Fw' Bw' B F' Lw U D Rw2 B2 L2 Bw Uw2 F Dw Uw Bw D F2 Rw' Fw' B Rw' U Dw Uw F2 Rw' Uw Fw2 R' U2 Lw' F' D Lw2 R Rw' B2 U2 L Fw Dw R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Lw R2 Dw2 Bw2 L Uw' D2 U' Rw2 Uw D 3Rw 3Fw F2 Dw' D Lw U2 3Uw 3Rw' F' Rw' Lw' Fw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw R' Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw F2 Fw2 3Fw R2 B2 U Uw Dw' L2 Bw Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw Rw' B2 Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 L' Fw' Bw L2 Fw Rw F D' 3Uw R Dw2 U' Uw2 L Dw2 L' 3Fw 3Uw' U2 L2 R 3Uw2 Lw' B2 3Rw' Bw 3Rw2
*2. *B Lw' Bw' L' Rw2 Bw' Uw' Bw' B Uw U' Rw 3Uw 3Rw2 R' D' 3Uw2 Bw U' 3Rw2 U Fw' B D U Bw Uw2 B' D' B F 3Rw2 Bw U2 Fw D' R' B2 D 3Rw' Lw L2 3Uw2 L' D2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 B 3Rw' Fw Bw Lw2 Fw 3Uw L2 Dw2 3Fw Dw' Uw2 U L2 Lw' U Uw L B' 3Uw2 3Rw L' Fw' R' Uw' F' R2 3Fw 3Rw L2
*3. *Dw 3Uw L2 F2 3Uw 3Rw' Rw Fw Lw' 3Rw' R F' 3Rw L Uw2 F B R' D2 F2 Lw R2 B' U2 Bw 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 Lw' R B2 Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 L2 B2 3Fw2 Uw2 L2 D' U' Fw U' Rw F2 L' Lw' R Bw Uw' 3Fw B2 F Rw U' Uw2 D L' U' D' Uw2 L' 3Fw' F2 Lw2 L2 Fw' 3Uw' Dw R Fw 3Rw Uw L' Lw'
*4. *L' D' 3Fw2 3Rw U Dw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw' D2 B2 L' Rw D2 3Fw D' L2 D' 3Rw' F' Bw Fw2 3Rw Lw' D2 Fw' B' Bw' U' 3Uw2 F2 B' 3Rw' F U2 D Fw2 L2 3Uw' D' U2 F 3Fw' Rw U2 Rw' 3Fw U F' D2 Lw' Bw D2 Bw' R2 Dw' 3Fw Dw' B' 3Uw2 Bw U B Bw' L Rw2 F' L' F' U2 B Dw2 Rw' Lw 3Fw2 L' B2 3Rw2
*5. *Dw' L2 Fw F' Lw' Bw' L' Fw' Rw' F B2 3Uw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw 3Uw B2 Dw' D2 3Uw Bw2 L Uw2 3Uw L2 3Fw2 U' Fw2 Lw Dw2 Uw Lw U Dw2 F U2 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 U' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw2 F' R F' U' Fw2 R2 B2 3Fw2 Fw Uw2 Dw2 Lw Bw2 3Uw L U2 D' 3Uw' Bw U2 3Uw2 D Lw' Rw2 F 3Uw Uw Lw 3Uw' U2 Lw Fw D Uw F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Fw2 Lw2 B' Fw' R2 B2 3Lw' Uw' Lw Uw B' Fw 3Uw 3Bw2 3Fw2 F R' 3Rw U 3Bw2 D' L2 F2 B Dw' 3Rw' D2 Bw2 R 3Rw' U Rw2 3Dw2 Bw' F' D R' Uw' Lw2 Fw' R2 3Rw L' F' B R' Dw Rw' D' Fw B R' Rw Fw' U' 3Rw 3Bw Bw 3Rw 3Bw Bw Rw Bw2 F' Lw Uw2 Fw Dw2 B' U D B2 F 3Fw Dw 3Uw' Lw B2 Uw' Dw 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Bw' Rw' Fw F2 3Dw' U 3Fw' L 3Rw B' 3Lw' 3Rw D R2 3Bw 3Fw' B 3Lw
*2. *Bw' Lw 3Bw' B R2 B2 3Lw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 3Bw Dw' 3Bw2 Uw2 3Dw2 3Rw Lw2 F' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Uw' Lw' B' 3Rw2 Fw2 B' D 3Uw2 3Dw 3Lw' Lw' Uw 3Lw' D R' B L' 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw' Bw 3Lw' Lw2 R 3Dw R2 L F Lw D2 3Rw Fw2 Lw 3Rw2 D2 Lw2 Bw 3Rw D2 3Fw L B2 U B2 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Dw' Fw' Bw' L R2 Fw Dw' Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 D R 3Bw2 R' 3Dw2 Uw Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' 3Bw' Fw L2 D F2 3Lw Lw2 R' U' L2 Lw' 3Dw'
*3. *F2 D' Bw2 3Fw' Dw 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 R 3Fw2 D Rw' 3Bw' L2 Fw2 3Fw R' Uw' 3Fw' Fw Uw' 3Lw R' D2 Dw' 3Uw F Bw R' Bw Lw2 F Uw' 3Rw2 R B' 3Dw 3Rw2 D U' 3Dw2 3Rw' R F' B2 3Dw' Lw 3Dw Lw2 R' Uw Lw R2 Rw 3Uw Dw2 Fw 3Bw2 D 3Uw Dw Bw' 3Fw Rw' Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 R' Rw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Bw 3Lw' R' Rw U' Fw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Rw' 3Lw' B2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Bw2 Lw2 3Uw Uw 3Lw2 R2 Fw L' Lw2 Bw'
*4. *B F2 3Bw2 Bw D2 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 R U2 3Dw 3Lw R2 L' B Bw' L2 Rw 3Rw2 3Dw2 L2 D' Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw U' D' Fw' L2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Fw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Rw2 3Bw L2 Uw2 3Lw' D2 Uw F2 L 3Rw' Fw' D Fw' 3Dw L2 3Lw 3Bw D' Dw 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Dw Bw' L' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Fw U2 Uw2 Bw' D Dw' F 3Lw D B' Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' L 3Bw Fw2 D F 3Lw2 3Uw' D2 F' 3Dw Dw2 Lw2 Uw Lw Rw Fw' 3Dw' Uw2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Dw' D2
*5. *3Uw L 3Bw' 3Rw' Fw2 B Dw Fw' 3Bw B' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw Bw Rw2 3Fw' R' 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 D2 F2 R Rw' Dw2 3Dw 3Bw2 Dw 3Bw2 D' 3Bw2 3Lw' U' 3Dw L' 3Bw Uw2 3Fw' Dw U Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 D2 3Bw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Fw B2 Rw' U' 3Lw F' 3Dw' B Lw' 3Dw 3Rw D 3Bw 3Uw' U 3Rw' L R' Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw2 B Rw Uw' R2 Lw Uw2 3Bw' L' 3Rw2 R' 3Lw' B' L 3Uw L2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Lw2 F2 Bw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw L2 3Dw2 B' 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 Rw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' F' R U R U' F' R2 F
*2. *U' R F R2 U' F U' R2 U' F' U'
*3. *U R U' R2 F' R U2 R' F' U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U' B2 D2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 L' B' R B2 L B L' D' L2 Fw Uw'
*2. *F' B U' L' F R2 B U' F R L' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' F U' Rw2
*3. *R' L2 F' U2 L B R' F' R2 L2 B' D2 F B2 L2 D' L' D Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B2 F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 B R' B2 L2 F' R U D' L U' B2 Rw2 B' U2 L Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 U2 F D' L B2 Uw' B2 Uw' Fw' U' R2 Uw Fw Uw' x2
*2. *L2 D' F' L2 D L2 D R U D2 B R2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' Fw2 D' Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 R' B2 D' L U B2 Fw' L' D' R Rw' Uw' Rw' F' U2 F' D Rw' y2
*3. *D U' F B' D' B2 D F2 L B' D2 R2 F' B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' B D U' F Uw2 F' D' U' Rw2 D' Rw F R2 F L Uw L2 F' R Uw Rw' Uw2 x' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R2 U' Dw' R' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 Fw Rw Lw Uw' R2 Rw D Lw' D2 B2 Dw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Dw Bw2 U' Fw2 L' Rw' Lw' R' D U' Fw' Lw' Dw' U B2 U R2 Lw' Bw2 B U2 R' U Dw L2 R2 Dw' L Rw2 Dw2 F2 3Rw 3Uw'
*2. *D2 R' Fw B Dw' F Fw Bw2 Uw' U' Bw' Rw Uw2 B2 L' R2 Bw Lw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw U' D2 Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw R2 Fw Dw Lw' Rw2 D Fw Rw2 Dw U2 Lw' Bw U' D2 Bw2 Fw' F Lw U F R2 L' Rw Lw2 Bw2 Fw F' U R F' Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw2
*3. *Uw' Lw2 F' Rw U2 D2 Bw2 L Uw R2 Rw D Dw' Lw' U2 Lw' R Fw B D' F2 U' D' Uw Rw' Lw2 F Dw2 R Uw2 Dw2 Rw B2 L Lw2 Rw2 R Dw2 F' B' Rw' L2 R B Uw2 Rw2 R L' U2 F2 L' Fw F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 Lw F2 3Fw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Fw2 F' 3Fw' 3Uw' F' R' D' Dw' Lw' L 3Rw Rw B2 D' B' D Dw Lw2 Rw U2 R' 3Uw F' D2 Bw' U' 3Rw Uw2 Lw B' Bw2 Uw2 Lw B' D L Rw B 3Rw Lw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw' 3Rw U Fw D' Bw2 Rw L Dw' 3Uw2 Fw D' R 3Fw Fw' Dw' Lw' Dw Fw2 R' Fw 3Rw2 F U2 R2 Bw2 U 3Fw2 B L' Dw' Rw2 L 3Rw Lw2 B2 z' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' F Lw' 3Rw2 R' Uw2 3Rw Bw2 3Uw2 F B' 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw 3Lw2 Bw B2 D' 3Bw2 U' L 3Fw Uw' B L2 Bw Fw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw 3Lw2 Lw2 Uw 3Uw' Fw Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw' B' 3Uw R' 3Uw2 Rw' R' Lw Uw 3Rw2 3Dw' Lw 3Rw' Dw' R Lw Fw2 Dw 3Rw2 3Bw Rw' Dw Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw U' Rw' Lw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Rw' D' L' R2 3Bw2 Fw L2 B Lw2 Fw Dw' Uw' Bw2 B' L' U' 3Bw2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Dw2 Lw2 Fw B' 3Rw2 Lw2 L2 Fw' D2 Rw x y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 F' B2 D B2 D2 B' R' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 B D2 U Fw
*2. *L' U' F' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R2 D L' F' U L F2 U' B2 Rw2
*3. *F R2 F' R2 D' R' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U Rw' Uw'
*4. *L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D' B D2 F R' F2 L' B L' D2 R' Fw Uw2
*5. *L2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U' R' B' D L2 B2 L2 U' L D2 Fw' Uw'
*6. *R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L B2 U L F U B' U2 L B2 R Fw' Uw2
*7. *F2 D F2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' B2 U2 D F2 L' U2 L B U L B' Rw2 Uw
*8. *U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 R' U2 B' L2 U' B R' D F D2 U2 Fw Uw2
*9. *D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L U2 D L R D2 F U B' L2 U F2 Rw
*10. *F2 L' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F D2 L B D' F' L' Fw Uw2
*11. *R D' B' R2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R U' R U' F2 D' B2 F' L Fw' Uw
*12. *D F' R2 F2 D L' B R F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 B' D2 U Rw'
*13. *L B U2 D F2 R2 U2 B' U' L' U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U D' Rw2 Uw
*14. *U' D R2 B' R B D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 B R B2 D2 Rw'
*15. *B2 D2 B R2 B R B L F D' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U R Uw
*16. *B' D F2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 R' F' L' U2 L U F2 L' Fw Uw
*17. *F' D' F' B2 U' F R2 F R' L2 B' F2 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 D Rw2 Uw2
*18. *B' D F D2 L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 B2 L F' L U' B U' F2 Uw'
*19. *R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U R' D R2 D2 B2 F' R2 D' R' B L R' Fw Uw2
*20. *D' B2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D' B' U2 L U' R' D2 B D B' Rw' Uw2
*21. *R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' F' L D' F2 D' L B2 F' D2 L Fw' Uw2
*22. *B L' D2 L R2 B2 D2 L U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' F' U' Rw2 Uw2
*23. *F L U2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L R U F' R' B' F U2 R Fw' Uw
*24. *L D B2 U2 B2 L R B2 R U2 B L' F D F' R D2 Rw' Uw2
*25. *D R2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 D B' L' R2 B2 D' L U2 R' D Rw Uw2
*26. *D L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L F R2 B F' D' F' D B2 L' D' Rw' Uw2
*27. *R2 U L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 B R D' R2 B L' D' L2 D U2 B'
*28. *U' D F L' D' B' D' F R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U2 R2 D R' Uw
*29. *L2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 D' L' U' B2 U' B D B' D2 F' D Fw Uw'
*30. *R B L2 B' L D2 B R' F2 D' B R2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 U' Fw Uw
*31. *L2 F2 R' B' U' F' B D' R' B' L' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' Rw' Uw'
*32. *R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' F L2 B R' F2 D' U L B2 R2 Uw2
*33. *U R2 U2 F R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 L R F' U' R F2 D' B F2 Rw
*34. *D' R' U2 D F' D B' R2 L B' D' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R' F2 R2 Uw2
*35. *F' B' D R F B U' B D' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 U' F' Uw
*36. *R U L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 F' D' R' D' L B' R' U Rw' Uw'
*37. *R2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 D2 L' B D U' B2 F D B U' F2 D2 Fw Uw
*38. *B2 U R B2 U' L2 D' F' L' U2 B D2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 B D Rw Uw2
*39. *R L2 U2 F R2 D2 B' F2 U2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 F' R Uw'
*40. *D' R B2 U' F' R U B2 U F' B2 U' D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R Uw2
*41. *U F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F D U2 L' D2 R' F' D2 B U Rw Uw
*42. *L F2 L' B U B' L2 U' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *B2 L2 U L F' L' D B2 L' D2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 R U Fw' Uw'
*44. *R' U2 D F' D' B R U' F U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 L2 Fw Uw
*45. *F' L2 U B2 R U L' B2 L' B' U2 F R2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*46. *L D R' D2 F' U2 B' L F2 D2 R2 F2 R B' U' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*47. *L2 D' R2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 U B L' B L B R2 Fw
*48. *U2 R U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F R B' L F' U' R' B F Rw2 Uw2
*49. *L D B2 L2 D L2 D2 U' B' F U' F2 U2 F2 L R' D2 Fw' Uw2
*50. *U' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' L R' F2 D' F' L B U' L2 R Fw' Uw'
*51. *R' B' U F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U L F' D B' D' U2 R' U2 B' Uw
*52. *U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 R D2 R2 D F' D F' L' B2 L' U R' D U Rw Uw2
*53. *F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R U2 R U2 B2 U2 F' L R U' R2 B D' U2 Rw'
*54. *L2 F R D2 F2 D2 R D2 L U2 B2 F' U2 L F' D B2 U F2 R2 Uw
*55. *U L R2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 L' R' D L2 F' L' D' B R' Fw Uw
*56. *L U L' D2 F D' R B' D2 R F2 U2 R F2 R2 L D2 R B2 F' R Fw Uw
*57. *R F2 D F' U F' B' U L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' F' L2 D2 Rw'
*58. *D' F' U L' U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F2 L2 U' L' F R2 U B D2 Rw' Uw
*59. *B U F U2 F U2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B F2 L F D2 Rw' Uw
*60. *L' F D' U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U L D2 F2 U' B' L2 U2 F2 Uw'
*61. *D' L2 F D2 U L D2 L D2 F2 L' U L2 R F' L2 B D2 Rw' Uw
*62. *U' F' L2 F' L2 U2 F D' B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F R U L Fw
*63. *D' B2 D' F' D2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L B' R U F2 D2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*64. *D2 R2 L' U F' L2 U R D2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 D F' D' Rw Uw
*65. *F D2 L' B' R2 D' R B' R2 U2 F U2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F' Rw' Uw
*66. *L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' D F D R D' B' R D' B2 U2 L Fw Uw
*67. *R' B D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 F L2 R U' B2 F2 R B' L2 Uw
*68. *L' D' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 U' L F' U' L2 B' Uw2
*69. *L D2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' U' R2 F2 D' L' D U2 B' R U' L Uw
*70. *R F' L U2 B2 F2 L2 R B2 U2 L D2 R' U' R D' R' B R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B R' F U' F D R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' R2
*2. *F' L' D R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B L2 F D' U' B' R
*3. *D2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 B L2 U R B' D L U' R' F'
*4. *D2 B2 D' L' U F2 B D2 B' U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R' B
*5. *L' U R F D B R2 B2 U' L B U F2 D L2 F2 L2 D L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B R2 D' R' F L B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 R U2
*2. *L2 U2 L2 R F2 L R U F R B2 R2 U' L2 D F L' U
*3. *B D' R' F2 B2 R' D' R' L' D2 R2 F' D2 F' L' D
*4. *B' D2 B L D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' U R2 F' L D B D' U L'
*5. *R' U2 L B2 F2 R' F2 L2 D L' R' B2 L F R F' U B' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R' L D R U' B D2 R D2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 R' U B'
*2. *B U F2 D2 L U2 R D2 L' U' R' F L B R2 F2 U R
*3. *U B2 D R L2 F' U L' U2 R' L2 B2 D' B2 U D2 B2 D2
*4. *R U2 R B U2 D2 B2 D F2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L U2 F'
*5. *F U D' L F D F' U2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 R' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F L2 R' F U2 B R B D B' U2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 F' D2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F' U' B2 D R U L' U B' F U B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L D' F2 U R' L D2 F B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F' L' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U' F R U2 R' F' R U F R2
*3. *B' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D U L2 F2 R' B U F L' F D' B2 U
*4. *L' U' R2 F' R' U F' B2 U B U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U Rw2 D Fw2 D F Uw2 D' F B' L2 Fw2 D Rw U' F L2 D Uw' Rw2 B' D' Fw Rw' R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R U'
*3. *B' U2 F' U' F2 R U D B' R' U2 F' U2 R2 F R2 L2 B'
*4. *B2 D2 R F D L' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 R' U Uw2 L' B2 R' Uw2 B' R' B2 D2 Fw2 R B D' R Fw2 Uw L2 D Fw U2 D Rw' Fw Rw' U
*5. *Uw Rw' Lw U' D2 Fw2 Lw Bw D' Lw2 Uw Dw2 L2 Lw Fw2 Lw' B Dw2 L Dw Rw' B2 Lw' U2 R' F' Fw2 Dw F' Lw' Dw2 L2 Lw Fw Dw' Lw' Bw' Rw Lw Uw2 U2 Lw' L' R2 Dw F U' Fw2 F Dw L' D2 Rw' U2 Uw Bw Uw Bw' Fw F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F U2 F U' R' F R U' R'
*3. *U' F L2 D2 F' R' B' U' D2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 F D R' F2
*4. *D2 F U' R' L' F R2 U F' B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 L Uw2 F D2 U2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 R2 B Uw' B' U F L D' Fw2 L Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw Rw'
*5. *Lw Fw Bw2 U2 Fw2 F Lw' Bw' Rw Uw L2 Fw2 F Rw Uw Bw2 R2 Uw' Lw2 U' Dw Uw B' U F' B' Fw' Rw2 L' Lw2 Dw Uw' Rw' F Dw2 Bw2 R2 Fw2 U R2 Bw L' U Dw D' Uw L U2 Rw' Uw B U' L' B U Uw R2 Bw2 D' U'
*6. *3Uw' 3Rw2 L2 R2 Fw L' 3Rw Bw2 Dw2 U2 L' D' U Bw' B Fw 3Uw2 Uw2 D R2 L2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' F Lw2 D' 3Uw2 R B2 3Uw' U2 L' Lw2 R' 3Uw' R F 3Rw2 Dw Bw Rw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' L2 3Uw Bw R' B2 L' 3Fw' Bw2 Dw U2 F' 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 L2 3Uw Uw Rw' Fw' L' Lw2 D2 Lw Bw' 3Rw2 F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R' F' R2 U' F U' F R2
*3. *U2 F' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 F L' D R B D' U2 L
*4. *L D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 F R U2 B' D' U F' D2 R' D L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B R L Uw2 R Uw2 F Rw2 L' Uw B2 L2 Uw L2 Rw' D2 B Uw2 U R2 Fw'
*5. *L' Bw' B2 Dw Bw' Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 R Bw' L' Uw Lw' Fw2 D Bw' Uw' Bw2 U' Lw F' Lw D' B' Lw2 Rw F2 D2 Lw' D' U Dw Fw D' F2 Uw' Dw' L' F' Dw D2 Fw2 F' B' U2 L' U2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Lw' Dw' L' Lw' R' Bw2 L2 B' Dw2
*6. *3Rw' Lw' L2 D 3Fw' Dw' R U' F L F 3Rw' Uw2 D2 Fw' Rw' 3Rw F Fw' B' L2 Bw2 3Uw' D R' D U' B' L' 3Fw F' R' B' Lw2 U' F 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw Fw' R D L2 R2 3Rw' Uw' Rw Bw' R' 3Uw' L F2 B Dw2 R2 Bw2 R D Bw2 3Uw Fw Lw2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Uw' R' F Rw' R' 3Uw2 D Fw' Rw' D B' U' R'
*7. *3Lw2 D 3Fw2 B2 Bw Fw' 3Lw2 Rw 3Rw' 3Uw' Bw' B' R D2 R 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw F2 Bw' 3Bw' Dw' Bw2 L2 3Dw2 3Bw Bw' Fw B' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Lw Fw D 3Rw' Bw2 L2 F2 3Rw' B 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw2 U' 3Dw' 3Bw' L2 U' Rw 3Rw Fw2 D Uw' Fw2 Rw 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 F2 R' Fw 3Rw Bw2 Dw' Fw U' 3Bw Uw2 B Dw' 3Rw 3Lw2 Lw' Uw D2 L' 3Lw2 3Bw' L' Rw Dw Rw' Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw' B Dw B2 3Uw' F Fw2 3Uw Fw U Dw2 3Fw' Bw' Fw' 3Uw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR4+ DL1- UL1- U4- R5+ D4+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U2- R0+ D5- L1+ ALL5+ UR UL
*2. *UR5+ DR3+ DL6+ UL3- U2- R6+ D1- L3+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R1+ D3- L4+ ALL6+ DL UL
*3. *UR3- DR0+ DL2+ UL3+ U5+ R4- D5- L6+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R0+ D3- L1- ALL2- UR DR DL
*4. *UR5- DR3- DL5- UL5- U1+ R3+ D5+ L3- ALL4- y2 U1+ R6+ D4- L2- ALL5- UR DL UL
*5. *UR6+ DR3+ DL5- UL2- U6+ R4+ D3- L2- ALL3+ y2 U1- R0+ D1+ L3- ALL2+ UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U L B R' U L' B L B' U r b'
*2. *U B R L U B L' B' R B' R' u' l
*3. *B' L' U' L' U' B U' L' U' B' L' l' b
*4. *B U' L' R' B L' B R L U' B u b
*5. *L' U' R' U L' U R L R U' B r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (2,-2) / (5,0)
*2. *(0,2) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-5) / (-3,0)
*3. *(4,3) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (-5,0)
*4. *(0,-4) / (6,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0)
*5. *(4,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,1) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (3,-1) / (6,-5) / (0,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L U L' B U' B U L R
*2. *R L B R U' B' L' B' U' L R
*3. *L R L U R U L' B L' B L'
*4. *R B R U L U R' U L R B
*5. *L B L B R' U B R' B L' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 BR2 flip R2 F' U2 R2' U BR R' flip F BR' BL2' L2' BR' U2' R' F U R2' U R' U2 F' U' R2' F2
*2. *F2' flip U2 L2 BL2' U BR2 U2' BL' flip R2 F' BL2 L BL2 BR2' U L2' U R2' F2 R2' F2' R2' U F2 U2' R U2' R2
*3. *flip U' F2 BR BL' L U2 L2' BL2' flip L2 U R F L2' BL2 U BR2' U2' F2 R2' U2 F2 U' R' U2' F' R2 U2' F
*4. *U2 L2 F2 L' BL2 BR2' U2' F' flip R BL2' BR2' BL U2 L BL2' L2 U' F' R2' U F2 R2' U2 R2' F R2' U2 R'
*5. *L2 flip U2 BL L' U2 F' BL L2 flip L' BL' U F2 BR2' U BL2' R2' U R2' F' U' R' U2 F2' R U' R2 F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U'
*3. *U' F U2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L' R' F' L' U R' F U'
*4. *U2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 B R2 B L' B' F R F2 U L' D L' B R' Uw2 B' Uw2 F L' Uw2 Fw2 F R' B D2 L Fw2 Uw' U' B' F2 Rw2 D' Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw L2
*5. *Rw' R Fw R2 Uw2 U R' Lw' L D2 F Dw L D' R Uw D' Fw D B Bw F D Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' R' B2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 D2 F Fw2 B' Bw Rw2 Dw Lw' U2 F Rw' Bw2 Rw2 F2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw Bw' Rw' U' Dw' D Lw' Fw'
*OH. *F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R U F R2 B2 L' R' B' F' R'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR5+ DL1+ UL4+ U1- R1- D2+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R3+ D0+ L2- ALL5+ DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L' U B' R L B L U' B' R' u' r
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,1) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) /
*Skewb. *R U L U B L B L' R L R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F f' r' b' B L l' b L B L' R' B' R' F R'
*2. *B L' F' b f' F' R' r' L' B R B F' R' F' L B R'
*3. *L l L b l B' L F' L B' R' B' F
*4. *f F' l' L b l r' f' R F' L R' B F L F L'
*5. *B' b' l L F' b' f l b' B' L' B L' R' F' L' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' B Lw' Bw U' L R' Bw U' R' Lw Rw Lw' Rw' Lw Bw' Lw' Rw' Lw' l' b
*2. *Lw' Uw U Lw' U R Uw' Rw' U L' B' Uw Rw' Bw Uw Lw Bw Rw Uw' u l' b'
*3. *Rw U' R' Lw Uw' L' Rw Bw Rw U' B' Bw Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw' Uw Bw l' b
*4. *Lw Rw L B Uw' Rw' R B' Uw Bw' L' Lw Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw' l b'
*5. *Uw' R Lw Uw' U Bw U' R' Bw' L' Uw' Rw' Uw Rw Uw' Bw u l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R D L U2 L U R D L D2 R U2 R U L2 D R2 D2 L U L U L D R D L U R D R U L U R D R U L D L U L U R3 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U3 R2 D L2 U R2 D R D L D L U2 R D2 L U2 R2 U L D R D L U L2 D R2 D L2 U R U2 R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R U R2 U L D R D L D L2 U2 R2 D L D R2 U L3 U R D2 R U3 L D R2 U L3 D R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R U R D L D R D R U2 L D2 R U3 L D R D L U L2 U R3 D L2 D L D R2 U2 L D L D R2 U L2 U2 R2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U2 L D L D R U R U R D L D2 L U R2 D L3 U R3 D L2 U3 R D2 L2 U2 R D L U R3 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B2 D' F D2 R' D2 L2 U' L' R' B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 F' L B' F R2 D U L R2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R F B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R' F D B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D B L' R' B2 F' U L2 R' U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' D' B R2 L' B' D L2 B' U' D L2 B U2 B' L2 F R2 U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 R' F' U D R B' L D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2
*2. *B' R' B2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 B' L D' B L2 U2 L U R
*3. *U' D2 F' L2 U2 B' F' L2 B U F R2 B' L' R' B' U2 L' F2
*4. *B L' B' U B2 L' F' U2 R' U R' B2 U F2 U L2 U L2
*5. *D' L2 F2 U B R B2 L F B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' D2 B2 D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UF UR LB UB UR UL LB RF UF UR UL RF UR UB UL UB RB UR RB LF UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UL RB DB LB RB DB DR RB DF DL DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+2 UB UR-2 LF+2 DF LF-2 UF+ DR+ RF+2 UF- UB DR+2 DL+ LB UB+ DL+
*2. * UB UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UB LB UL UF UR UB UR RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UB RB LF UF UR UB UR UL UF UB RF LF UL DB DR DB DL LB UB RB DR DB DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 RB UB+2 DR-2 RF+2 DR+2 RF+2 DL+2
*3. * UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF LB UL RF UR UF UB UR UL RF UR UB UL UF LF UL LB UB RB UB UR LB UL LB UL LF DF RF DL LF UF DR RF UR RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UL+ LF UL-2 RB+ DR RB
*4. * UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UF UL UB UL LB UL UF UB UR LB UB RF UF UL UB UR UF RF UF UL LF UF UL UB RB UB UR UF UL UF UB UR LF UL LF DB DL DR DB LB RB DL LB LF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LF+ RB+ UB RB- DL LF-2 DB-2
*5. * UF UR UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UL LB UB UR UF RF UF UR UL UB UR LB RF RB UR UF UL UF UR RB UB UR UF LF UL UF DB DR RB UR UB UL LB DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UF+2 UR UF-2 DL+2 DB RB+ DL-2 DF-2 DR+2 RB DF+2 UF+2 LF+ DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R D R BR R' BR' D' R' F' R' D R BR R' BR' D' R' F R' F' U' F L' R' U L' U' L' F U' L BL B D U L' U' L BL'
*2. *L U' B BL' B' BL L B' U B U L F R U R' U' F' U L' R F' L' U' R' L F' R F' U' R' U' BR' U R B BL R L' BL
*3. *U L U B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' L' U L U' B L BL L' BL' B' F' R' F' U L U R L R F' L' BL B' R B' BR F R'
*4. *B L BL L' BL' B' U' L' U L U' R' F' L' F L R U R L U' F L R U F' R' L F U' R' BR' D' R' L D' B' BR F'
*5. *R BR' F' D' F D BR F R F R' U F L F' L' U' R U R' F' R' U' F U F U L' R U D L BR D BR' F BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2021)

Very sorry to have been late this week, but the scrambles are up and the new competition is open now. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2021)

Results for week 27: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Luke Garrett, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(117)
1.  1.32 Legomanz
2.  1.38 MLGCubez
3.  1.52 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.59 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.71 Kerry_Creech
6.  1.78 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.80 leomannen
8.  1.90 ExultantCarn
9.  1.98 TheDubDubJr
10.  2.08 Ty Y.
11.  2.09 Christopher Fandrich
12.  2.20 turtwig
13.  2.26 TrueCuberOfficial
14.  2.42 Rubadcar
15.  2.44 NathanaelCubes
16.  2.56 Luke Garrett
17.  2.59 sideedmain
18.  2.71 Benyó
19.  2.85 Liam Wadek
20.  2.97 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  3.03 michaelxfy
22.  3.06 cuberkid10
23.  3.10 DLXCubing
24.  3.14 BradenTheMagician
25.  3.19 Cale S
25.  3.19 ichcubegerne
27.  3.22 mcubes3
28.  3.24 abhijat
29.  3.27 Helmer Ewert
30.  3.32 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  3.35 DGCubes
32.  3.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  3.40 Lim Hung
34.  3.41 kahvipelle123
35.  3.43 MCuber
35.  3.43 G2013
37.  3.58 Trig0n
38.  3.62 Dream Cubing
39.  3.74 KrokosB
40.  3.76 wuque man 
41.  3.80 wearephamily1719
42.  3.87 NoProblemCubing
43.  3.88 tJardigradHe
43.  3.88 d2polld
45.  3.93 tommyo11
46.  3.94 Sub1Hour
47.  3.99 IndianCuber729
48.  4.01 sean_cut4
49.  4.02 sigalig
50.  4.06 Antto Pitkänen
51.  4.13 oliverpallo
51.  4.13 vishwasankarcubing
53.  4.20 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54.  4.26 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  4.29 FaLoL
56.  4.36 Fred Lang
57.  4.37 proper
58.  4.43 VIBE_ZT
59.  4.44 yijunleow
60.  4.45 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  4.52 Der Der
62.  4.55 2017LAMB06
63.  4.63 João Vinicius
64.  4.64 midnightcuberx
65.  4.69 [email protected]
66.  4.73 Rollercoasterben 
66.  4.73 trangium
68.  4.85 BMcCl1
69.  4.93 seungju choi
70.  4.96 Nuuk cuber
71.  5.00 Caleb Ashley
72.  5.09 agradess2
73.  5.11 Raymos Castillo
74.  5.17 Volcaniccubing
75.  5.42 Li Xiang
75.  5.42 Thecubingcuber347
77.  5.50 abunickabhi
78.  5.54 Bilbo7
79.  5.78 TaliwangCube
80.  5.81 Cooki348
81.  5.86 Cubey_Tube
82.  5.88 PingPongCuber
83.  5.90 breadears
84.  5.92 TheEpicCuber
85.  6.25 feli.cubes
86.  6.29 SentsuiJack2403
87.  6.34 Jakub26
88.  6.63 Simon31415
89.  6.78 ican97
90.  6.81 SonofRonan
91.  6.82 HKspeed.com
92.  6.83 MrLunarWolf
93.  6.89 Lewis
94.  6.92 Mike Hughey
95.  7.00 UnknownCanvas
96.  7.02 LittleLumos
97.  7.08 Alea
98.  7.10 mr. future
99.  7.45 cubingmom2
100.  7.65 Jrg
101.  7.94 nevinscph
102.  8.07 MarkA64
103.  8.12 Gam3sy Guy
104.  8.13 thomas.sch
105.  8.42 ZsS
106.  8.63 freshcuber.de
107.  8.93 sporteisvogel
108.  9.06 dnguyen2204
109.  9.24 One Wheel
110.  9.39 Rubika-37-021204
111.  9.48 chancet4488
112.  10.49 pb_cuber
113.  12.41 Jacck
114.  14.20 MatsBergsten
115.  16.14 L1ght7ear2020 YT
116.  21.13 Krökeldil
117.  22.86 Pro-X Cubing


*3x3x3*(155)
1.  6.90 Luke Garrett
2.  7.08 Ty Y.
3.  7.29 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  7.47 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.50 Legomanz
6.  7.57 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  7.59 MichaelNielsen
8.  7.88 Lim Hung
8.  7.88 ExultantCarn
10.  7.89 Kerry_Creech
11.  7.90 MLGCubez
12.  8.02 wuque man 
13.  8.03 tJardigradHe
14.  8.06 Toothcraver55
15.  8.18 Heewon Seo
16.  8.25 Dream Cubing
17.  8.29 Zeke Mackay
18.  8.32 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
19.  8.34 mcubes3
20.  8.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  8.35 kahvipelle123
22.  8.55 Cale S
23.  8.64 NathanaelCubes
24.  8.82 Shadowjockey
25.  8.95 DLXCubing
26.  9.01 yijunleow
27.  9.03 Rubadcar
28.  9.18 cuberkid10
29.  9.19 KrokosB
30.  9.25 sean_cut4
31.  9.32 2017LAMB06
32.  9.41 Helmer Ewert
33.  9.44 TrueCuberOfficial
34.  9.45 turtwig
35.  9.49 vishwasankarcubing
36.  9.54 MatthewEllis
36.  9.54 sideedmain
38.  9.60 Benjamin Warry
39.  9.62 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  9.72 mrsniffles01
41.  9.77 MTOBEIYF
42.  9.92 TheDubDubJr
43.  10.02 BradenTheMagician
44.  10.06 abhijat
45.  10.11 michaelxfy
46.  10.13 BMcCl1
47.  10.22 Davoda_IV
48.  10.24 FaLoL
49.  10.28 agradess2
50.  10.36 MCuber
51.  10.50 Liam Wadek
52.  10.52 Benyó
53.  10.64 Boris McCoy
53.  10.64 DGCubes
55.  10.65 20luky3
56.  10.72 ichcubegerne
57.  10.73 proper
58.  10.89 wearephamily1719
59.  11.10 abunickabhi
60.  11.19 G2013
61.  11.30 leomannen
62.  11.53 Antto Pitkänen
63.  11.54 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
64.  11.59 tommyo11
65.  11.61 Raymos Castillo
66.  11.66 Fred Lang
67.  11.80 sigalig
68.  11.85 GTGil
69.  11.95 Rollercoasterben 
69.  11.95 IndianCuber729
71.  12.04 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
72.  12.10 lumes2121
73.  12.12 d2polld
74.  12.14 Sub1Hour
75.  12.19 nikodem.rudy
76.  12.23 RifleCat
77.  12.39 Brendan Bakker
78.  12.43 oliverpallo
79.  12.46 xyzzy
80.  12.56 CodingCuber
81.  12.66 Chris Van Der Brink
82.  12.81 João Vinicius
83.  12.86 bennettstouder
84.  12.93 ican97
85.  13.06 midnightcuberx
86.  13.07 Cooki348
87.  13.28 Nuuk cuber
88.  13.32 2019ECKE02
89.  13.40 Trig0n
90.  13.53 PCCuber
91.  13.63 nevinscph
92.  13.68 pizzacrust
93.  13.80 NoProblemCubing
94.  13.83 revaldoah
95.  14.11 dnguyen2204
96.  14.15 Der Der
97.  14.37 breadears
98.  14.62 Caleb Ashley
99.  14.66 rubik2005
100.  14.68 Cubey_Tube
101.  14.79 Alea
102.  14.87 chancet4488
103.  14.94 PingPongCuber
104.  15.08 CubableYT
105.  15.15 drpfisherman
106.  15.52 SentsuiJack2403
107.  15.65 HKspeed.com
108.  15.90 Bilbo7
109.  16.07 SonofRonan
110.  16.29 seungju choi
111.  16.33 TaliwangCube
112.  16.46 LittleLumos
113.  16.53 VIBE_ZT
114.  17.01 thatkid
115.  17.20 Triangles_are_cubers
116.  17.28 feli.cubes
117.  17.49 Heath Flick
118.  17.51 UnknownCanvas
119.  17.52 RyanSoh
120.  17.56 Volcaniccubing
121.  17.74 Simon31415
122.  18.02 TheEpicCuber
123.  18.46 Li Xiang
124.  18.57 Jakub26
125.  19.17 Lewis
126.  19.43 mr. future
127.  19.55 MarkA64
128.  19.77 Thecubingcuber347
129.  20.10 Bertie02
130.  21.30 cubing boy
131.  21.40 Lux
132.  21.69 MrLunarWolf
133.  21.88 GAN CUBER
134.  22.28 Gam3sy Guy
135.  22.53 Jrg
136.  23.18 One Wheel
137.  23.47 Mike Hughey
138.  24.08 pb_cuber
139.  24.45 sporteisvogel
140.  24.59 M.Sikandar
141.  24.66 ZsS
142.  24.69 zakikaz
143.  25.74 Precise diamond
144.  25.78 Rubika-37-021204
145.  28.16 cubingmom2
146.  28.47 freshcuber.de
147.  32.56 UPCHAN
148.  32.93 Jacck
149.  34.36 Krökeldil
150.  34.55 thomas.sch
151.  37.85 Pro-X Cubing
152.  37.95 MatsBergsten
153.  45.36 Maximilian2011
154.  47.43 cougarscratch
155.  DNF Timmy the cuber


*4x4x4*(100)
1.  29.70 cuberkid10
2.  30.08 Khairur Rachim
3.  30.47 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  31.35 Dream Cubing
5.  31.40 wuque man 
6.  31.66 tJardigradHe
7.  33.39 Shadowjockey
8.  33.87 Benyó
9.  33.99 MLGCubez
10.  34.18 Kerry_Creech
11.  36.03 ichcubegerne
12.  36.44 Luke Garrett
13.  36.50 FaLoL
14.  36.82 Christopher Fandrich
15.  37.28 Lim Hung
16.  37.66 Helmer Ewert
17.  38.30 BradenTheMagician
18.  38.38 michaelxfy
19.  38.45 MCuber
20.  38.66 kahvipelle123
21.  39.32 MTOBEIYF
22.  39.36 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  39.52 yijunleow
24.  39.57 abhijat
25.  39.62 sigalig
26.  39.78 turtwig
27.  39.83 20luky3
28.  39.85 sean_cut4
29.  40.27 DLXCubing
30.  41.17 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  41.98 agradess2
32.  42.06 leomannen
33.  42.47 TheDubDubJr
34.  42.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  42.98 João Vinicius
36.  42.99 NathanaelCubes
37.  43.56 Liam Wadek
38.  44.41 BMcCl1
39.  44.75 proper
40.  44.80 Sub1Hour
41.  45.05 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
42.  45.14 Boris McCoy
43.  45.86 Antto Pitkänen
44.  46.65 Raymos Castillo
45.  46.88 DGCubes
46.  47.23 xyzzy
47.  47.35 bennettstouder
48.  47.85 IndianCuber729
49.  48.04 wearephamily1719
50.  48.30 nevinscph
51.  48.67 abunickabhi
52.  48.74 tommyo11
53.  51.67 thatkid
54.  52.55 Cooki348
55.  53.36 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  53.83 Alea
57.  54.05 Nuuk cuber
58.  54.33 pizzacrust
59.  54.48 ican97
60.  55.16 breadears
61.  55.23 TheEpicCuber
62.  56.07 LittleLumos
63.  56.22 HKspeed.com
64.  56.79 Bilbo7
65.  57.32 midnightcuberx
66.  57.49 drpfisherman
67.  58.32 chancet4488
68.  59.23 Li Xiang
69.  1:01.17 SonofRonan
70.  1:03.36 Der Der
71.  1:04.14 RifleCat
72.  1:06.03 UnknownCanvas
73.  1:07.32 d2polld
74.  1:08.78 Triangles_are_cubers
74.  1:08.78 CodingCuber
76.  1:09.50 NoProblemCubing
77.  1:11.86 Volcaniccubing
78.  1:17.97 Cubey_Tube
79.  1:20.69 Thecubingcuber347
80.  1:21.69 Lewis
81.  1:23.59 seungju choi
82.  1:23.96 TaliwangCube
83.  1:26.91 One Wheel
84.  1:28.69 dnguyen2204
85.  1:31.55 Jrg
86.  1:33.29 freshcuber.de
87.  1:34.84 MrLunarWolf
88.  1:35.83 sporteisvogel
89.  1:37.29 Rubika-37-021204
90.  1:41.36 SentsuiJack2403
91.  1:45.56 pb_cuber
92.  1:49.71 Jacck
93.  1:55.67 feli.cubes
94.  2:01.73 thomas.sch
95.  2:02.68 MarkA64
96.  2:04.27 Mike Hughey
97.  2:14.82 MatsBergsten
98.  3:04.86 Maximilian2011
99.  4:36.59 Gam3sy Guy
100.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5*(68)
1.  59.08 Lim Hung
2.  59.48 MLGCubez
3.  1:02.58 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:02.72 tJardigradHe
4.  1:02.72 vishwasankarcubing
6.  1:03.93 kahvipelle123
7.  1:03.94 Luke Garrett
8.  1:04.06 Benyó
9.  1:04.55 cuberkid10
10.  1:04.77 Heewon Seo
11.  1:05.16 ichcubegerne
12.  1:05.67 FaLoL
13.  1:06.03 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:07.19 Shadowjockey
15.  1:07.71 wuque man 
16.  1:11.82 João Vinicius
17.  1:11.88 turtwig
18.  1:12.51 abhijat
19.  1:15.14 agradess2
20.  1:15.33 michaelxfy
21.  1:15.69 TheDubDubJr
22.  1:16.79 KrokosB
23.  1:16.98 proper
24.  1:17.49 Raymos Castillo
25.  1:21.36 Christopher Fandrich
26.  1:21.37 sigalig
27.  1:22.81 Helmer Ewert
28.  1:23.96 nevinscph
29.  1:26.34 Sub1Hour
30.  1:27.75 sean_cut4
31.  1:28.15 Liam Wadek
32.  1:28.24 xyzzy
33.  1:28.26 BMcCl1
34.  1:28.27 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  1:28.34 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  1:28.58 20luky3
37.  1:29.93 abunickabhi
38.  1:29.96 Chris Van Der Brink
39.  1:35.84 Nuuk cuber
40.  1:35.86 Alea
41.  1:40.11 NoProblemCubing
42.  1:41.07 tommyo11
43.  1:42.71 leomannen
44.  1:43.62 thatkid
45.  1:50.73 LittleLumos
46.  1:54.92 breadears
47.  1:56.87 UnknownCanvas
48.  2:02.60 HKspeed.com
49.  2:03.69 Volcaniccubing
50.  2:05.34 TheEpicCuber
51.  2:10.52 One Wheel
52.  2:11.82 Lewis
53.  2:20.95 Lux
54.  2:26.51 Jrg
55.  2:28.05 Li Xiang
56.  2:35.20 Rubika-37-021204
57.  2:35.31 filmip
58.  2:36.71 MrLunarWolf
59.  2:44.45 sporteisvogel
60.  2:50.76 Jacck
61.  3:06.03 thomas.sch
62.  3:14.84 freshcuber.de
63.  3:20.76 chancet4488
64.  3:50.46 MatsBergsten
65.  4:29.40 Cubey_Tube
66.  4:40.85 Gam3sy Guy
67.  DNF Bilbo7
67.  DNF pizzacrust


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:44.54 Dream Cubing
2.  1:44.95 Benyó
3.  1:45.08 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:53.21 FaLoL
5.  1:53.94 tJardigradHe
6.  1:55.55 MLGCubez
7.  2:00.55 ichcubegerne
8.  2:04.07 TheDubDubJr
9.  2:04.66 michaelxfy
10.  2:10.64 sigalig
11.  2:15.44 Luke Garrett
12.  2:16.71 turtwig
13.  2:18.61 kahvipelle123
14.  2:20.18 Keroma12
15.  2:20.54 nevinscph
16.  2:21.72 xyzzy
17.  2:25.20 João Vinicius
18.  2:36.15 Liam Wadek
19.  2:43.26 Sub1Hour
20.  2:45.90 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
21.  3:12.30 Nuuk cuber
22.  3:48.39 One Wheel
23.  4:16.40 Volcaniccubing
24.  4:20.64 TheEpicCuber
25.  4:41.11 Jrg
26.  4:49.56 Li Xiang
27.  4:52.13 Rubika-37-021204
28.  5:14.30 Jacck
29.  5:24.06 thomas.sch
30.  5:48.09 sporteisvogel
31.  6:01.48 MrLunarWolf
32.  7:13.41 MatsBergsten
33.  DNF UnknownCanvas
33.  DNF filmip


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:14.75 Dream Cubing
2.  2:14.78 Lim Hung
3.  2:39.86 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:45.52 ichcubegerne
5.  3:05.45 FaLoL
6.  3:13.89 michaelxfy
7.  3:41.00 Liam Wadek
8.  3:44.34 sigalig
9.  3:51.45 Sub1Hour
10.  3:57.75 nevinscph
11.  4:11.81 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
12.  4:12.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  6:08.26 Volcaniccubing
14.  6:36.56 Jrg
15.  7:17.71 Rubika-37-021204
16.  7:48.62 filmip
17.  8:25.85 sporteisvogel
18.  8:40.60 thomas.sch
19.  8:51.79 MrLunarWolf
20.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
20.  DNF Li Xiang


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(39)
1.  4.13 Legomanz
2.  6.04 Khairur Rachim
3.  6.54 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  6.69 MLGCubez
5.  8.19 Luke Garrett
6.  8.46 turtwig
7.  8.90 sean_cut4
8.  9.78 Ty Y.
9.  10.00 seungju choi
10.  10.22 G2013
11.  11.38 Trig0n
12.  11.68 Benyó
13.  14.96 sigalig
14.  15.98 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  17.48 Christopher Fandrich
16.  18.74 BradenTheMagician
17.  19.08 Li Xiang
18.  20.46 abunickabhi
19.  21.20 DGCubes
20.  21.53 Jakub26
21.  23.46 tommyo11
22.  24.59 LittleLumos
23.  25.02 2019ECKE02
24.  25.50 nevinscph
25.  32.93 midnightcuberx
26.  33.13 Jacck
27.  33.54 MatsBergsten
28.  41.19 TaliwangCube
29.  43.28 Thecubingcuber347
30.  44.60 Cooki348
31.  44.79 agradess2
32.  49.42 Nuuk cuber
33.  56.66 Volcaniccubing
34.  1:04.50 Rollercoasterben 
35.  1:13.70 thomas.sch
36.  1:30.81 Cubey_Tube
37.  2:01.64 sporteisvogel
38.  2:25.99 [email protected]
39.  DNF ichcubegerne


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  15.76 sigalig
2.  18.33 G2013
3.  25.38 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  25.91 Keroma12
5.  26.07 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  28.39 tommyo11
7.  33.10 ican97
8.  36.38 Benyó
9.  39.95 willian_pessoa
10.  45.98 Jakub26
11.  46.85 abunickabhi
12.  52.98 Lim Hung
13.  53.73 nevinscph
14.  53.90 MLGCubez
15.  54.06 Khairur Rachim
16.  57.56 MatsBergsten
17.  1:27.85 TaliwangCube
18.  1:28.07 filmip
19.  1:42.39 DGCubes
20.  1:47.54 LittleLumos
21.  1:56.59 thatkid
22.  2:07.59 midnightcuberx
23.  2:08.23 agradess2
24.  2:11.95 ichcubegerne
25.  2:40.45 Christopher Fandrich
26.  2:43.06 Cooki348
27.  2:54.43 Jacck
28.  2:58.83 Liam Wadek
29.  3:09.01 RyanSoh
30.  5:53.77 freshcuber.de
31.  18:10.51 sporteisvogel
32.  DNF d2polld


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  1:33.17 sigalig
2.  2:31.80 Bilbo7
3.  4:59.16 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:11.15 thatkid
5.  7:17.29 seungju choi
6.  7:57.76 Jacck
7.  11:41.75 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  3:26.01 sigalig
2.  7:47.78 Keroma12
3.  8:33.54 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  10:21.67 thatkid
5.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  6/6 29:43 TrueCuberOfficial
2.  6/7 37:10 MatsBergsten
3.  19/33 60:00 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  4/4 5:27 G2013
5.  4/4 8:47 nevinscph
6.  6/8 11:49 Keroma12
7.  4/5 22:18 Jacck
8.  2/2 1:24 abunickabhi
9.  4/10 1 Der Der
9.  1/3 12:28 d2polld


*3x3x3 one-handed*(88)
1.  10.92 Luke Garrett
2.  11.32 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.41 branson_lau


Spoiler



4.  12.51 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  13.03 2017LAMB06
6.  13.06 NathanaelCubes
7.  14.10 Dream Cubing
8.  15.54 wuque man 
9.  15.58 Helmer Ewert
9.  15.58 MTOBEIYF
11.  15.77 Lim Hung
12.  16.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  16.24 MLGCubez
14.  16.28 ichcubegerne
15.  16.42 vishwasankarcubing
16.  16.73 turtwig
17.  17.06 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  17.72 fun at the joy
19.  17.89 BradenTheMagician
20.  17.97 kahvipelle123
21.  18.37 Christopher Fandrich
22.  18.38 xyzzy
23.  18.55 MCuber
24.  18.59 leomannen
25.  18.84 G2013
26.  18.85 michaelxfy
27.  19.16 TheDubDubJr
28.  19.22 Benyó
29.  19.44 mcubes3
30.  19.45 João Vinicius
31.  19.49 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  19.58 sean_cut4
33.  19.90 midnightcuberx
34.  20.04 FaLoL
35.  20.05 sigalig
36.  20.19 sideedmain
37.  20.48 revaldoah
38.  20.95 Brendan Bakker
39.  21.10 KrokosB
40.  21.36 abunickabhi
41.  21.89 proper
42.  22.25 DGCubes
43.  22.53 ican97
44.  22.55 wearephamily1719
45.  22.66 BMcCl1
46.  23.51 Antto Pitkänen
47.  24.00 agradess2
48.  24.42 Liam Wadek
49.  24.73 Sub1Hour
50.  25.81 Trig0n
51.  25.92 d2polld
52.  26.44 abhijat
53.  28.09 PCCuber
54.  28.65 [email protected]
55.  28.87 tommyo11
56.  29.52 IndianCuber729
57.  29.85 Volcaniccubing
58.  30.27 pizzacrust
59.  30.94 RyanSoh
60.  31.44 breadears
61.  31.78 Bilbo7
61.  31.78 nevinscph
63.  32.91 Cooki348
64.  33.43 Nuuk cuber
65.  33.59 HKspeed.com
66.  34.09 LittleLumos
67.  34.93 RifleCat
68.  35.33 TheEpicCuber
69.  35.54 Heath Flick
70.  37.85 Thecubingcuber347
71.  38.46 filmip
72.  38.63 Rollercoasterben 
73.  39.13 seungju choi
74.  39.27 chancet4488
75.  40.67 Li Xiang
76.  43.65 Mike Hughey
77.  44.05 Cubey_Tube
78.  44.55 One Wheel
79.  45.10 UnknownCanvas
80.  50.88 sporteisvogel
81.  56.87 ZsS
82.  57.07 pb_cuber
83.  57.33 Jacck
84.  1:04.42 MrLunarWolf
85.  1:08.53 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:26.89 thomas.sch
87.  1:59.45 MatsBergsten
88.  2:04.73 Krökeldil


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  37.54 DGCubes
2.  1:41.83 Li Xiang
3.  3:30.42 Volcaniccubing


Spoiler



4.  6:37.74 Cubey_Tube
5.  9:02.89 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  34.31 ichcubegerne
2.  43.36 DGCubes
3.  49.96 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:31.14 MatsBergsten
5.  1:35.78 Jacck
6.  1:43.19 RifleCat
7.  2:26.66 thomas.sch
8.  2:59.79 Volcaniccubing
9.  DNF Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  23.67 (26, 23, 22) Jihan Lee
2.  30.00 (26, 24, 40) Benyó
3.  38.00 (41, 32, 41) TaliwangCube


Spoiler



4.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (32, 35, DNS) Helmer Ewert
4.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(57)
1.  42.19 Luke Garrett
2.  43.00 Khairur Rachim
3.  44.93 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  45.00 MLGCubez
5.  47.06 Christopher Fandrich
6.  47.91 Benyó
7.  49.22 Kerry_Creech
8.  49.23 Lim Hung
9.  49.59 wuque man 
10.  50.39 abhijat
11.  50.60 Dream Cubing
12.  50.78 sean_cut4
13.  51.29 Legomanz
14.  51.48 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  53.33 turtwig
16.  53.99 michaelxfy
17.  54.86 DGCubes
18.  55.13 agradess2
19.  56.64 proper
20.  56.87 KrokosB
21.  59.06 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:01.06 Sub1Hour
23.  1:01.68 wearephamily1719
24.  1:01.75 sigalig
25.  1:01.98 Cooki348
26.  1:03.93 Antto Pitkänen
27.  1:05.22 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  1:05.97 BMcCl1
29.  1:06.71 tommyo11
30.  1:06.95 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  1:07.45 nevinscph
32.  1:09.43 abunickabhi
33.  1:10.35 Nuuk cuber
34.  1:11.37 d2polld
35.  1:16.01 LittleLumos
36.  1:16.44 IndianCuber729
37.  1:17.52 midnightcuberx
38.  1:30.05 breadears
39.  1:34.77 UnknownCanvas
40.  1:38.70 Volcaniccubing
41.  1:38.97 TheEpicCuber
42.  1:40.37 Li Xiang
43.  1:41.27 RifleCat
44.  1:43.80 Cubey_Tube
45.  1:48.49 Lewis
46.  1:51.99 Thecubingcuber347
47.  1:53.60 Jakub26
48.  1:58.99 SentsuiJack2403
49.  2:02.15 Jrg
50.  2:13.06 MrLunarWolf
51.  2:29.67 sporteisvogel
52.  2:41.84 Jacck
53.  2:51.60 pb_cuber
54.  2:52.08 thomas.sch
55.  3:43.31 MatsBergsten
56.  5:15.74 Maximilian2011
57.  DNF HKspeed.com


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)
1.  1:46.18 wuque man 
2.  1:53.22 Lim Hung
3.  1:53.76 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:56.28 Luke Garrett
5.  1:56.98 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:03.64 MLGCubez
7.  2:07.00 sigalig
8.  2:10.42 ichcubegerne
9.  2:13.88 turtwig
10.  2:14.21 sean_cut4
11.  2:16.04 michaelxfy
12.  2:17.46 abhijat
13.  2:20.72 proper
14.  2:26.60 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:28.49 agradess2
16.  2:30.20 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  2:38.22 abunickabhi
18.  2:49.29 Sub1Hour
19.  2:54.63 nevinscph
20.  2:56.38 BMcCl1
21.  2:58.31 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  2:59.70 Nuuk cuber
23.  3:10.48 tommyo11
24.  3:11.93 LittleLumos
25.  3:18.57 TheEpicCuber
26.  3:23.66 breadears
27.  3:24.54 UnknownCanvas
28.  3:42.83 Volcaniccubing
29.  3:56.45 HKspeed.com
30.  4:08.60 Lewis
31.  4:53.17 Jrg
32.  4:53.90 sporteisvogel
33.  5:08.01 d2polld
34.  5:12.56 MrLunarWolf
35.  5:58.24 SentsuiJack2403
36.  6:01.19 Jacck
37.  6:23.17 thomas.sch
38.  6:36.59 Cubey_Tube
39.  7:29.93 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:25.44 Lim Hung
2.  3:43.98 ichcubegerne
3.  3:54.82 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:30.04 sigalig
5.  4:31.60 turtwig
6.  4:31.70 michaelxfy
7.  5:00.41 proper
8.  5:04.60 nevinscph
9.  6:00.86 Nuuk cuber
10.  6:34.24 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  8:07.08 Volcaniccubing
12.  8:12.27 UnknownCanvas
13.  9:26.30 Jrg
14.  10:15.27 sporteisvogel
15.  10:16.69 Lewis
16.  10:25.03 MrLunarWolf
17.  10:36.06 thomas.sch
18.  11:09.30 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  5:57.34 Lim Hung
2.  6:45.75 Benyó
3.  7:23.22 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:54.57 michaelxfy
5.  8:10.15 sigalig
6.  9:06.10 nevinscph
7.  11:32.51 Nuuk cuber
8.  14:46.33 Volcaniccubing
9.  17:00.30 Jrg
10.  18:22.00 sporteisvogel
11.  18:51.01 MrLunarWolf
12.  18:55.39 thomas.sch


*Clock*(50)
1.  3.85 Yunhooooo
2.  4.20 JChambers13
3.  4.85 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  4.87 TipsterTrickster 
5.  5.41 MartinN13
6.  5.48 Liam Wadek
7.  5.72 vishwasankarcubing
8.  5.75 michaelxfy
9.  6.16 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  6.39 dollarstorecubes
11.  6.52 MLGCubez
12.  6.59 Christopher Fandrich
13.  6.99 MTOBEIYF
14.  7.22 drpfisherman
15.  7.65 Lim Hung
16.  7.83 cuberkid10
17.  8.51 Luke Garrett
18.  8.81 BradenTheMagician
19.  8.85 Li Xiang
20.  8.99 Volcaniccubing
21.  9.45 Rollercoasterben 
22.  10.05 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  10.21 revaldoah
24.  10.70 ichcubegerne
25.  11.24 Nuuk cuber
26.  11.53 TrueCuberOfficial
27.  11.84 Jakub26
28.  11.93 kahvipelle123
29.  12.27 DGCubes
30.  12.46 sigalig
31.  12.61 Sub1Hour
32.  12.79 Benyó
33.  13.13 wearephamily1719
34.  13.21 Antto Pitkänen
35.  13.75 tommyo11
36.  13.85 Mike Hughey
37.  13.97 feli.cubes
38.  14.36 cubingmom2
39.  16.48 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  16.93 nevinscph
41.  17.17 abhijat
42.  19.32 Jacck
43.  19.47 thomas.sch
44.  21.36 MrLunarWolf
45.  23.07 sporteisvogel
46.  23.60 BMcCl1
47.  26.99 L1ght7ear2020 YT
48.  1:04.68 proper
49.  1:43.66 MatsBergsten
50.  DNF Helmer Ewert


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  44.62 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  46.81 KrokosB
3.  47.69 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  54.07 MLGCubez
5.  54.47 Luke Garrett
6.  54.55 Lim Hung
7.  56.76 abhijat
8.  57.59 michaelxfy
9.  58.01 Helmer Ewert
10.  1:00.91 Dream Cubing
11.  1:01.41 wuque man 
12.  1:10.69 Benyó
13.  1:10.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  1:11.59 ichcubegerne
15.  1:14.76 Liam Wadek
16.  1:16.85 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  1:23.21 Sub1Hour
18.  1:23.37 tommyo11
19.  1:27.87 midnightcuberx
20.  1:31.19 sigalig
21.  1:37.35 Triangles_are_cubers
22.  1:37.93 nevinscph
23.  1:47.37 TheEpicCuber
24.  1:48.36 proper
25.  1:53.66 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:56.96 Volcaniccubing
27.  1:57.23 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  1:57.85 d2polld
29.  1:58.77 NoProblemCubing
30.  2:04.05 SonofRonan
31.  2:09.43 Alea
32.  2:12.23 Li Xiang
33.  2:13.30 2017LAMB06
34.  2:37.96 Cubey_Tube
35.  3:12.66 MrLunarWolf
36.  3:12.77 thomas.sch
37.  3:14.93 Jacck
38.  3:15.94 sporteisvogel
39.  4:17.88 Rubika-37-021204
40.  DNF Bilbo7
40.  DNF pizzacrust
40.  DNF abunickabhi
40.  DNF freshcuber.de
40.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(75)
1.  1.63 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.68 MLGCubez
3.  1.74 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  1.90 L1ght7ear2020 YT
5.  2.00 DGCubes
6.  2.66 Heath Flick
7.  2.70 BradenTheMagician
8.  2.79 Christopher Fandrich
9.  2.88 TrueCuberOfficial
10.  2.89 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  2.96 Helmer Ewert
12.  3.02 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  3.03 MTOBEIYF
14.  3.12 Trig0n
15.  3.65 MCuber
16.  3.68 tommyo11
17.  3.90 CodingCuber
18.  3.93 sean_cut4
19.  4.05 João Vinicius
20.  4.11 wearephamily1719
21.  4.14 Antto Pitkänen
22.  4.24 Liam Wadek
23.  4.29 Luke Garrett
24.  4.40 michaelxfy
25.  4.46 mcubes3
26.  4.49 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  4.69 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
28.  4.70 Raymos Castillo
29.  4.85 cuberkid10
30.  5.02 Rollercoasterben 
31.  5.13 NathanaelCubes
32.  5.16 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  5.21 KrokosB
34.  5.27 VIBE_ZT
35.  5.29 UnknownCanvas
36.  5.41 midnightcuberx
37.  5.50 leomannen
38.  5.60 Benyó
39.  5.85 kahvipelle123
39.  5.85 Volcaniccubing
41.  5.86 Simon31415
42.  5.93 sigalig
43.  5.97 ichcubegerne
44.  6.02 PingPongCuber
45.  6.15 abunickabhi
46.  6.37 Nuuk cuber
47.  6.78 Li Xiang
48.  6.85 Sub1Hour
49.  7.06 Lewis
50.  7.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  7.54 Mike Hughey
52.  7.99 IndianCuber729
53.  8.04 proper
54.  8.12 d2polld
55.  8.15 Thecubingcuber347
56.  8.30 abhijat
57.  8.41 agradess2
58.  9.16 nevinscph
59.  9.54 Jakub26
60.  9.55 Caleb Ashley
61.  10.50 Jacck
62.  10.63 [email protected]
63.  12.04 SentsuiJack2403
64.  12.13 MrLunarWolf
65.  12.31 feli.cubes
66.  12.55 cubingmom2
67.  12.61 thomas.sch
68.  12.66 Pro-X Cubing
69.  12.70 sporteisvogel
70.  14.15 Cubey_Tube
71.  16.89 TheEpicCuber
72.  24.19 MarkA64
73.  24.52 Gam3sy Guy
74.  32.30 MatsBergsten
75.  38.25 Krökeldil


*Square-1*(54)
1.  5.72 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.59 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  8.15 Helmer Ewert


Spoiler



4.  8.23 MLGCubez
5.  9.55 mrsniffles01
6.  10.19 GTGil
7.  10.44 Cale S
8.  11.38 Rollercoasterben 
9.  11.55 2019ECKE02
10.  12.34 Sub1Hour
11.  13.17 Luke Garrett
12.  13.62 Lim Hung
13.  13.63 Zeke Mackay
14.  13.85 BradenTheMagician
15.  14.95 DLXCubing
16.  15.15 MCuber
17.  15.46 michaelxfy
18.  16.21 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  16.34 NathanaelCubes
20.  16.65 ichcubegerne
21.  17.21 mcubes3
22.  17.52 cuberkid10
23.  17.61 Ty Y.
24.  17.75 leomannen
25.  17.97 Antto Pitkänen
26.  18.07 Benyó
27.  18.77 abhijat
28.  19.29 sideedmain
29.  19.45 sigalig
30.  19.99 Dream Cubing
31.  20.69 João Vinicius
32.  20.73 wearephamily1719
33.  21.96 tommyo11
34.  22.39 midnightcuberx
35.  23.09 Liam Wadek
36.  23.22 KrokosB
37.  23.65 Volcaniccubing
38.  26.28 SonofRonan
39.  28.12 agradess2
40.  31.86 feli.cubes
41.  32.38 MrLunarWolf
42.  34.53 Jakub26
43.  37.46 NoProblemCubing
44.  40.15 Li Xiang
45.  41.00 Nuuk cuber
46.  52.24 Mike Hughey
47.  56.91 nevinscph
48.  58.03 Jacck
49.  1:02.58 sporteisvogel
50.  1:09.38 proper
51.  1:13.73 d2polld
52.  1:16.38 TaliwangCube
53.  2:34.01 thomas.sch
54.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(64)
1.  2.08 Urho Kinnunen
2.  2.13 Legomanz
3.  2.51 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  2.54 Charles Jerome
5.  2.67 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  2.96 MLGCubez
7.  2.99 Rubadcar
8.  3.14 TrueCuberOfficial
9.  3.31 Ty Y.
10.  3.61 d2polld
11.  4.27 michaelxfy
12.  4.29 VIBE_ZT
13.  4.40 leomannen
14.  4.62 sean_cut4
15.  4.68 João Vinicius
16.  4.69 Antto Pitkänen
17.  4.92 BradenTheMagician
18.  4.99 sideedmain
19.  5.24 KrokosB
20.  5.35 ichcubegerne
20.  5.35 Luke Garrett
22.  5.37 Lim Hung
23.  5.56 Liam Wadek
24.  5.59 Volcaniccubing
24.  5.59 MCuber
26.  5.65 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  5.82 mcubes3
28.  5.89 Helmer Ewert
28.  5.89 Trig0n
30.  6.09 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  6.21 cuberkid10
32.  6.22 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
33.  6.31 wearephamily1719
34.  6.54 kahvipelle123
35.  6.61 Li Xiang
36.  7.04 DGCubes
37.  7.09 Benyó
38.  7.11 MrLunarWolf
39.  7.28 midnightcuberx
40.  7.61 Nuuk cuber
41.  7.64 tommyo11
42.  7.88 Sub1Hour
43.  7.96 proper
44.  8.04 Thecubingcuber347
45.  8.25 IndianCuber729
46.  8.36 abunickabhi
47.  8.43 NathanaelCubes
48.  8.81 feli.cubes
49.  8.91 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  9.43 Jakub26
51.  9.66 Cooki348
52.  9.79 nevinscph
53.  10.03 sigalig
54.  10.36 abhijat
55.  10.68 agradess2
56.  12.67 Simon31415
57.  12.79 Lewis
58.  16.76 thomas.sch
59.  17.00 cubingmom2
60.  17.68 Mike Hughey
61.  19.22 filmip
62.  20.35 Jacck
63.  21.93 MatsBergsten
64.  22.45 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  23.94 DGCubes
2.  27.17 BradenTheMagician
3.  28.46 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.16 Luke Garrett
5.  32.82 Logan2017DAYR01
6.  35.48 Nuuk cuber
7.  53.77 Lewis
8.  55.55 proper
9.  1:07.49 Volcaniccubing
10.  1:18.68 thomas.sch
11.  1:54.88 MrLunarWolf
12.  1:55.52 Rubika-37-021204
13.  2:22.49 Krökeldil
14.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  3:24.94 MLGCubez
2.  3:48.25 Luke Garrett
3.  3:59.09 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  4:30.57 ichcubegerne
5.  4:32.11 Benyó
6.  4:52.81 abhijat
7.  5:57.39 tommyo11
8.  6:51.11 Nuuk cuber
9.  7:01.24 Volcaniccubing
10.  7:41.58 proper
11.  9:58.39 Jakub26
12.  10:38.70 MrLunarWolf
13.  10:52.50 sporteisvogel
14.  13:34.49 thomas.sch
15.  16:13.23 Simon31415


*Redi Cube*(12)
1.  5.97 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.59 DGCubes
3.  10.04 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  11.72 proper
5.  13.83 ichcubegerne
6.  15.86 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  20.47 Sub1Hour
8.  26.14 RifleCat
9.  27.81 Nuuk cuber
10.  37.72 thomas.sch
11.  42.37 Rubika-37-021204
12.  46.97 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  21.77 DGCubes
2.  37.52 ichcubegerne
3.  42.07 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  54.05 Raymos Castillo
5.  1:02.58 Simon31415
6.  1:03.32 Nuuk cuber
7.  1:07.13 thomas.sch
8.  1:08.94 Thecubingcuber347
9.  1:12.67 Jacck
10.  1:12.70 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  18.82 ichcubegerne
2.  19.35 PingPongCuber
3.  19.41 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  22.44 Raymos Castillo
5.  28.26 Thecubingcuber347
6.  32.09 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  34.76 thomas.sch
8.  40.51 MatsBergsten
9.  3:23.67 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  47.29 DGCubes
2.  61.28 Jacck
3.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
3.  DNF [email protected]

*Mirror Blocks*(8)
1.  15.15 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.30 ichcubegerne
3.  1:07.74 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:08.89 kahvipelle123
5.  1:20.99 Antto Pitkänen
6.  1:35.29 Volcaniccubing
7.  1:45.68 thomas.sch
8.  3:32.51 MrLunarWolf


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:14.74 DGCubes
2.  5:20.50 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  24.84 vishwasankarcubing
2.  40.57 Kit Clement
3.  45.04 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  46.39 Raymos Castillo
5.  55.03 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  3:23.41 Rubika-37-021204
7.  3:24.98 thomas.sch
8.  4:47.09 Krökeldil
9.  DNF freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(175)
1.  1008 MLGCubez
2.  942 Luke Garrett
3.  915 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  889 Benyó
5.  882 Lim Hung
6.  821 michaelxfy
7.  747 Christopher Fandrich
8.  746 sigalig
9.  735 Khairur Rachim
10.  698 BradenTheMagician
11.  696 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  668 Dream Cubing
13.  655 Helmer Ewert
14.  639 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  628 Liam Wadek
16.  615 sean_cut4
17.  611 turtwig
18.  607 DGCubes
19.  602 wuque man 
20.  601 abhijat
21.  585 Sub1Hour
22.  583 kahvipelle123
23.  579 tommyo11
24.  575 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  557 cuberkid10
25.  557 nevinscph
27.  540 proper
28.  537 KrokosB
28.  537 Kerry_Creech
30.  524 Nuuk cuber
31.  514 leomannen
32.  504 NathanaelCubes
33.  498 MCuber
34.  494 TheDubDubJr
35.  488 agradess2
35.  488 João Vinicius
37.  487 Antto Pitkänen
38.  474 Volcaniccubing
39.  469 abunickabhi
40.  461 wearephamily1719
41.  450 FaLoL
42.  429 Legomanz
43.  428 tJardigradHe
43.  428 mcubes3
45.  417 midnightcuberx
46.  413 TrueCuberOfficial
47.  411 Chris Van Der Brink
48.  398 Ty Y.
48.  398 vishwasankarcubing
50.  397 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  396 BMcCl1
52.  393 d2polld
53.  390 MTOBEIYF
54.  376 Li Xiang
55.  362 sideedmain
56.  361 Cale S
57.  351 DLXCubing
58.  345 MichaelNielsen
59.  343 G2013
60.  332 Trig0n
60.  332 Raymos Castillo
62.  328 IndianCuber729
63.  316 Rollercoasterben 
64.  310 Heewon Seo
65.  298 Rubadcar
66.  293 Shadowjockey
67.  290 2017LAMB06
68.  277 xyzzy
69.  276 yijunleow
70.  275 Cooki348
71.  262 ExultantCarn
72.  258 LittleLumos
73.  253 MrLunarWolf
73.  253 TheEpicCuber
75.  252 Triangles_are_cubers
76.  244 breadears
77.  242 NoProblemCubing
78.  240 Jacck
79.  239 UnknownCanvas
80.  236 ican97
81.  232 seungju choi
82.  230 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
83.  225 thomas.sch
83.  225 Jakub26
85.  220 20luky3
86.  215 Thecubingcuber347
87.  209 Cubey_Tube
88.  207 VIBE_ZT
89.  204 sporteisvogel
90.  199 Bilbo7
90.  199 MatsBergsten
92.  194 HKspeed.com
93.  193 Lewis
94.  188 Zeke Mackay
95.  182 Alea
96.  180 Charles Jerome
97.  178 thatkid
98.  176 RifleCat
99.  174 TaliwangCube
100.  173 mrsniffles01
101.  170 CodingCuber
102.  169 Boris McCoy
103.  163 pizzacrust
104.  162 Der Der
104.  162 PingPongCuber
106.  157 feli.cubes
106.  157 Fred Lang
106.  157 Jrg
109.  156 SonofRonan
110.  151 revaldoah
111.  150 oliverpallo
112.  148 2019ECKE02
113.  145 Toothcraver55
114.  144 GTGil
115.  138 Heath Flick
115.  138 Mike Hughey
117.  137 Brendan Bakker
117.  137 SentsuiJack2403
119.  134 chancet4488
119.  134 bennettstouder
121.  133 Simon31415
122.  132 drpfisherman
123.  128 Caleb Ashley
124.  125 [email protected]
125.  123 MatthewEllis
125.  123 Rubika-37-021204
127.  121 Benjamin Warry
128.  118 One Wheel
129.  112 Davoda_IV
130.  109 PCCuber
131.  106 Keroma12
132.  97 dnguyen2204
133.  96 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
134.  90 branson_lau
135.  88 filmip
136.  87 lumes2121
137.  86 RyanSoh
138.  85 L1ght7ear2020 YT
139.  84 nikodem.rudy
140.  80 freshcuber.de
141.  75 fun at the joy
142.  70 cubingmom2
143.  66 Urho Kinnunen
143.  66 MarkA64
145.  61 Gam3sy Guy
145.  61 pb_cuber
147.  60 rubik2005
148.  55 mr. future
148.  55 CubableYT
150.  53 trangium
151.  52 Yunhooooo
152.  51 JChambers13
153.  49 Lux
153.  49 TipsterTrickster 
155.  48 MartinN13
156.  45 ZsS
157.  43 dollarstorecubes
158.  36 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
159.  32 willian_pessoa
159.  32 Krökeldil
161.  31 Dylan Swarts
162.  30 Bertie02
163.  29 cubing boy
164.  26 GAN CUBER
165.  21 Pro-X Cubing
166.  19 M.Sikandar
167.  17 Maximilian2011
167.  17 zakikaz
169.  16 Jihan Lee
169.  16 Precise diamond
171.  12 UPCHAN
171.  12 Kit Clement
173.  11 OriEy
174.  5 cougarscratch
175.  4 Timmy the cuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2021)

175 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 25!

That means our winner this week is *cuberkid10!* Congratulations!!


----------

